# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  المراة وعالم الابراج( وصف امراة كل برج)

## sensitive2

:8:  :8:  :8:  :8:  :8:


> >المرأة الحمل _

ان مشاعر الحب تمنح المولودة الحمل الابداع، انها مولودة الابتكارات والروعة 
والفن والعمل دون كلل، المرأة الصعبة المنال التي تضي سماء وحياة من تحب ،في 
وجهها ابتسامة تفيض رقة وعذوبة اطلالتها هادئة ومميزة تمتلك اطلالة خاصة، انها 
امرأة فائقة الانوثة والجمال، واثقة من نفسها وذكية ومتواضعة رغم مظهرها 
الملوكي طبيعتها مستقلة ترفض الخضوع للرجل في المنزل والعمل ، تؤمن بمساواة 
المرأة والرجل، ترفض الخسارة والفشل ، طموحها فوق العادة، ميولها قوية نحو 
المطالعة وحب الاستكشاف، انها امرأة عصرية تحافظ على جمالها وحيويتها ومظهرها 
وحبها للحياة، تتعرض في حياتها لمفاجآت كثيرة، تحب العمل طالما انها تعمل فانها 
تعيش، الحياة بالنسبة لها أكبر درس ممكن تتعلم منه، شيئان تركز عليهما مولودة 
الحمل الحب والعمل، وكذلك هي شديدة الاهتمام بالمنزل تعشق النظافة والترتيب، 
تهتم اهتماما شديدا بالعلاقات والروابط العائليةوهي امراة رومانسية للغاية، 
الاحلام والخيال يتحدا معا في عالمها العاطفي 

المرأة الثور 

الانثى المولودة في برج الثور لها جاذبية خاصة ومثيرة ، وتمتاز بصوت ندي 
وجمالها عظيم يوم شبابها ، صلبة في تفكيرها وتخشى القيام بما هو خاطىء تتحمس 
للاشيا الجميلة الجيدة ، الملابس ، المجوهرات ، الاثاث تسعى لامتلاك أرقى وأندر 
الاشياء، يهمها الاستقرار في حياتها ، في الحب تريد التملك لانها تريد الامن 
>وتفضل الزواج من رجل ثري لتحقيق احلامها وامانيها طبيعة المراة الثور كفوءة 
>تملك الصبر والاحتمال والهدوء والبرودة ما يثير العجب، المراة الثور ذكية 
>منطقية وواقعية، مولودة الثور مثال المرأة العاملة النشيطة، تعداد مواهبها لا 
>حصر لها ، حواسها هي التي تعمل ومن خلال حواسها تقبل الاشيا وتقتنع وهي مثال 
>الاستقامة والصدق المرأة الثور سهلة التكيف مع المجتمع شرط أن يكونوا بسطاء 
>وصادقين، تهوى الرسم والغناء، لا تعرف الميوعة والشكوى، فهي تصبر على الشدائد، 
>ولكنها عنيدة وتتشبث برايها وهي تؤمن بالحب الى حد بعيد جميع الرجال يتنافسون 
>للحصول على قلبها، تحب الهدايا الثمين 

> >المرأة الجوزاء 

> >الأنوثة تفيض في حديثها، والرقة تنساب من كلماتها ، موزونة ذكية، عملية في 
>تفكيرها،هي مولودة ذات الشخصيات المتعددة ، القوية ، الغنية بالافكار جمالها 
>مشبع بالانوثة الفاتنة ،جاذبيتها مغرية وساحرة ، هي الحبيبة المخلصة والصديقة 
>المتقلبة وربة بيت الممتازة، المرأة الجوزاء انسانة عقلانية أكثر مما هي 
>عاطفية،وهي تعتبرالحب لعبة تسد بها وقت فراغها، هي متاججة العواطف،ولكنها كل 
>النساء في امرأة واحدة ، عاشقة ، صديقة ، زوجة ، ام حنون لا تريد أن تعيش 
>كامرأة عادية ، تريد ان تكون مميزة، تكره الروتين، قليلة الصبر والاحتمال، تحلم 
>بالكثير وأحيانا تصدق أحلامها الوردية، وهي كذلك طيبة ونشيطة ودبلوماسية، وبها 
>نوع من العصبية 

> >المرأة السرطان 

> >المرأةفي برج السرطان تملك شخصية جذابة ومححبة، وقورة وظريفة في آن واحد ، 
>دائمة الابتسامة، هي الام المسؤولة والطفلة المدللة ، حنونة ومزاجية عاطفية 
>وقاسية لطيفة وحساسة، رقيقة ومستبدة ظالمة، سيدة موهوبة حريصة على عائلتها وعلى 
>زوجها بصورة خاصة، ذكية تهوى تامين الرفاهية لمن تحب تشعر المرأة السرطان دائما 
>بالنقص مما يدفعها للبحث باستمرار، تحب ان تعمل في ميادين غايتها افادة الاخرين 
>قبل افادة نفسها، تعشق الاكتشاف وتهتم بآخر التطورات العلمية، قليلا ما تحب 
>السهر والابتعاد عن عائلتها ، تجد السعادة في عيون أطفالها وزوجها ومنهم تستمد 
>القوة لحمايتهم، تحب البحر من المميزات التي تختص بالمرأة السرطان عاطفتها 
>القوية وحنانها ومعاشرتها الحلوة واندفاعها القوي ودموعها الجارحة، المرأة 
>السرطان حبها صادق وعميق قليلة الغيرة ومشاكلها العاطفية تنبع من داخلها لعدم 
>ثقتها بنفسها 

> >المرأة الأسد 

> >المرأة الاسد تتمتع بشجاعة وحماسة قوية وفذة، تعتمد على نفسها وتتحمل مسؤولية 
>قدراتها، انسانة عصرية واجتماعية، تحب الاختلاط بالناس كما تحب مساعدتهم، تعتقد 
>انها الاذكى،لامعة في الاعمال النظامية وفعالة في خدماتها المولودة الاسد تعشق 
>الحرية ، تريد ان تكون بارزة في المجتمع، المرأة الاسد مضيافة رائعة تنتقي 
>كلامها وتستعمله بالوجه المطلوب في المجتمعات التي تقدر بلاغتها وذكائها، 
>المولودة الاسد اذا تصرفت بسلبية ، تسبب المشاكل لنفسهاولمن حولها، ترفض ان 
>تلعب دور الضحية تتمتع بعنفوان وكبرياء كبيرين وكرامة لا يستهان بها ، في الحب 
>تبحث المرأة الاسد عن رجل أقوى منها او يوازيها قوة تكره الرجل الضعيف، هي غير 
>تقليدية في حبها، تحب لفت نظر حبيبها وترغب باسر قلبه 

> >المرأة العذراء 

> >المرأة العذراء تتمتع بحيوية بالغة وقوة عظيمة، وهي ذات سمعة حسنة ومحترمة جدا 
>، واقعية فعالة ونشيطة،وهي اجتماعية، في المنزل هي شخص آخر تمام، لا تطيق 
>الاعمال المنزلية، وما يميزها هو الذكاء بذاته، تهتم بالدرجة الاولى بالاناقة 
>والتصرف الحسن وتحب خدمة الاخرين، وتحب الاستقلالية كلاسيكية الذوق في 
>اختياراتها، تعتبر ان الحياة لها مذاقها الخاص، هي متحررة جدا،تصرفاتها ليست 
>عفوية وكذلك ليست فضولية حذرة مطيعة منتجة قديرة، عصبية وسبب عصبيتها بحثها عن 
>الكمال المطلق في نفسها وفي الاخرين العذراء العاشقة واقعية في حبها ، انثى 
>محبوبة ومبدعة، تعمل المستحبل لارضاء حبيبها، الاعلان عن حبها ليس سهلا ولن 
>يكون امرا بسيطا، وهي ليست مغرورة، تحب الشخص بكل أخطائه وهفواته وحسناته 
>وسيئاته، ترفض عالم الاوهام والاحلام الغير المحسوسة والغير النافعة 

> >المرأة الميزان 

> >تتميز المرأة الميزان بالأناقة واللطافة والنعومة، شخصيتها فولاذية صلبة، 
>واثقة من نفسها وآرائها،غالبا ما تحوز على مستوى تعليمي عالي وثقافي راقي، تفضل 
>الجمال في كل شي، تفضل العمل خارج المنزل قبل الزواج، حذرة لا تثق بالاخرين 
>بسرعة، يهمها العلاقات العميقة الجذور 
> >ليست من النوع الضعيف،لديها من الحماسة والاندفاع الفكري ما يظهر حبها للامور 
>الفلسفية والنظريات الجمالية، هذه المرأة تترجم عفويا التناقض الحاصل بين 
>مظهرها وحقيقتها،يمكن ان تحل مكان الرجل في غيابه، تملك قوة الارادة ورجاحة 
>العقل، لا يستخفها طيش الشباب قلب المرأة الميزان مرتبط بالجمال، تهتم للمظهر 
>الخارجي لشخص الحبيب، قدرتها على اخفاء مشاعرها واضحة ، رومنطيقية ، تساند 
>حبيبها وتحميه بشراسة وقوة عند اللزوم حبها نار متفجر ملتهب بالعاطفة 

> >المرأة العقرب 

> >المرأة العقرب تمتاز بجمال وحضور يميزانها عن النساء الاخريات، ثقتها 
>واعتزازها بنفسها كبيرين، لا تخاف المجهول ، تخطط باكرا للمستقبل ، حاستها 
>السادسة التي تتمتع بها تتيح لها أن تقرأ الأفكار وتستبق الاحداث والامور وتحل 
>الالغاز، نظامية ، طيبة القلب، تحب العدل والاستقامة والجمال وهناك صفتان 
>أساسيتان عند المرأة العقرب هما : العمق والارادة تتمتع بقدرات وكبرياء وارادة 
>وذاكرة فذة، ترتاب بكل شي وتشك بكل ما حولها ، وهذه المرأة عندما لا تتحمل 
>تنفجر بشدة وعنف ولا تصمت عن اي اساءة ، المرأة العقرب فضولية تنجح في دور زوجة 
>المرأة العقرب العاشقة تشع غموضا وسحرا واغراءا ، في الحب هي قوية وعميقة 
>المشاعر لا ترغب بالعلاقة العابرة او السطحية ، عندما تحب تخلص ، عاشقة مثالية 
>بعواطفها واحاسيسهان ترغب بحب خرافي ، الحب عندها مرفأ امان وواحة السكينة 
>والهدوء، عاشقة شجاعة، تفرض احترامها فرضا، لا تتحمل الخيانة لها ذاكرة قويةفهي 
>ساحرة ومخيفة في نفس الوقت 

> >المرأة القوس 

> >المرأة في هذا البرج تتميز شخصيتها عن باقي الاناث انها من النوع المتسامح، 
>انها الانثى الفاتنة التي يمكنها التكيف بين دورها الاجتماعي والعائلي بدقة 
>وتماسك، متفائلة جدا الصدق من مميزاتها صادقة دائما في عواطفها، المرأة القوس 
>متحررة ، مغامرة ، تكره الضغوط والقيود، اجتماعية مولودة رشيقة الفكر والحركة ، 
>صريحة صادقة ، لا تعرف الخبث محبوبة ومرغوب فيها في كل المجتمعات، لا تحب 
>الخيانة ، في صدقها خشونة تزعج المنافقين فيتهموها باللؤم والخبث والبلبلة، في 
>الواقع هي منطقية وطيبة جدا ليست طائشة ولا عاطفية او متهورة القوس العاشقة لا 
>تتوق الى الزواج بقدر ما تتوق الى الحرية، انها المرأة التي تكره التقاليد 
>والقوانين والقيود والاعراف التي لا تعني لها شيئا، وهي عملية نشيطة تميل الى 
>تحقيق ذاتها، انها العاشقة المغرمة بالحياة من أعماقها 

> >المرأة الجدي 

> >المرأة الجدي تتمتع بشخصية محافظة ، مسؤولة، فولاذية الارادة، جدية وحساسة 
>جدا، وهي امراة رقيقة مهذبة ولبقة التصرف دبلوماسية تحسن التعامل مع الاخرين، 
>تتميز بالعفوية الواضحة، وهي ذكية في اسلوبها ولها اسلوب رقيق للتقرب اليل يرق 
>لها قلبك لا تصدق انه هذه المرأة ضعيفة بل هي تملك قوة فولاذية،ان المرأة الجدي 
>لا تمل من السعي الدؤوب تحترم ذاتها وتعتمد نظاما جادا في حياتها ، واقعية في 
>العمل هي من أمثل الموظفين ناجحة وقادرة الفتاة الجدي المدللة تبحث عن الرجل 
>الذي يكون يستطيع ان يكون لها بمثابة الاب، وهي امراة عاقلة كل الرجال يكونون 
>محظوظون للزواج منها لانها ليست تافهة بل زوجة وربة بيت مثالية الجدي العاشقة 
>لا تستوعب بسهولة تفاصيل العلاقة العاطفية ، لانها لا تعطي الاهمية والاولوية 
>في حياتها للعاطفة ، واقعية جدا تعتبر الحب مزعج وممل، تريد ان تتزوج وتحب شخص 
>ارفع منها مكانةمتى ما اقتنعت من الشريك فان الحب يدغدغ قلبه 

> >المرأة الدلو 

> >المرأة الدلو متواضعة حسنة المظهر، تعطي نفسها كليا لمن تحب،هذه المرأة مرتبطة 
>بكل انسان من الوجهة العاطفية ، انها فعلا رقيقة في الحب لكنها تبدو غامضة 
>متكمتة،تميز الصدق من الكذب، ثقتها بنفسها كبيرة ، المال في نظرها شي ثانوي، 
>وكذلك تتمتع بالحاسة السادسة 
> >المرأة في برج الدلو عاطفية جدا رغم اخفائها لهذه العاطفة، ولكنها ليست 
>العاشقة الرومنطيقية المثالية وليست المحبة المنفتحة، الحب مشكلة في رايها 
>ويزيد الامور تعقيدا، فهي لا تفهم احاسيسها ومشاعرها حق الفهم.ان الرجل الذي 
>يتقبل شخصيتها المستقلة وتحررها وتفوقها ويتفهم تحفظها في الحب واخفائها 
>لأحاسيها لا شك أنه سيتعرف بانها امرأة غير مملة وقادرة لان تجعل من حياتها 
>وحياة شريكها متعة دائمة.الزوجة الدلو من السهل العيش بقربها كزوجة كريمة ، تحب 
>حياة الرفاهة وتتجاوب مع أوضاع الحياة ، تتفهم الآتي بصبر وتبصر،وهي زوجة وفية 
>وصادقة ، والام الدلو واعية وقديرة، تحب اولادها وترعاهم ولكنها احيانا تبدو 
>قليلة التعلق بهم، لا ترغب بانجاب عدد كبير من الاطفال رغم حبها لهم حتى لا تحد 
>من حريتها ، ولكي تقدم لهم كا يحتاجونه براحة.أولادها ناجحون بسبب تربيتها 
>الممتازة . وهي تشجعهم باستمرار وتدفع بهم الى النجاح وتحقيق الذات 

> >المرأة الحوت 

> >المرأة في برج الحوت مسالمة رقيقة قادرة على ضبط انفعالاتها باستمرار، ترفض 
>الاشياء المزيفة، والكلام الصادق والواضح يسعدها، تفضل زوجا قديم الطراز وكبير 
>السن ، امرأة باردة جدا لا يبدو عليها أي قلق فيما يتعلق بالغد، لا تعرف الغضب 
>ولا الحقد، عواطفها تخمد بسرعة وغضبها لا يدوم اكثر من لحظات، تفضل ان تعيش في 
>جو من السعادة والمرح ، ولا تهتم حتى لو انقلب العالم راسا على عقب تبحث عن 
>علاقة قوية وثابته لانها تريد الاستقرار ، فهي حنونة وعاطفية وصريحة تتمتع 
>المرأة الحوت بالذكاء والمراوغة ، متفهمة لآراء أصحابها 
> >الحوت العاشقة حارة المشاعر ، لطيفة ، جاذبيتها اخاذة ، رقيقة رومنطيقية ، 
>عميقة العواطف والاحاسيس، صمتها مليء بالمعاني والغموض، تدخل القلوب بسرعة 
>البرق قليلة الكلام كثيرة الصمت للعاشقة حوت شخصية يصعب سبر أغوارها والوصول 
>الى عالمها الجاخلي العميق ، لانها تمثل جمالا يتحدث عن نفسه بكل اللغات ، وهذا 
>الجمال قد يكون شكلا ، روحا ، قلبا ، فكرا ، عاطفة ، كل هذه الاشياء بالاضافة 
>الى اشيا اخرى لا يمكننا أن نحصل عليها أو نتجاوزها . ففيها عالم يضج 
>بالمعانييغمرك بشعور لا يمكن تفسيره، 
> >مع الحوت العاشقة ، في الحب لا يكفي ان تكون طيبا ، تحتاج هي الى الكثير، هي حقا شخصية غريبة في بين عالم متناقض يقوم على الحب والتسامح والمغفرة والالم والعذاب والتضحية__[/SIZE_]

----------


## جنان الفردوس

[> >المرأة الحوت 

> >المرأة في برج الحوت مسالمة رقيقة قادرة على ضبط انفعالاتها باستمرار، ترفض 
>الاشياء المزيفة، والكلام الصادق والواضح يسعدها، تفضل زوجا قديم الطراز وكبير 
>السن ، امرأة باردة جدا لا يبدو عليها أي قلق فيما يتعلق بالغد، لا تعرف الغضب 
>ولا الحقد، عواطفها تخمد بسرعة وغضبها لا يدوم اكثر من لحظات، تفضل ان تعيش في 
>جو من السعادة والمرح ، ولا تهتم حتى لو انقلب العالم راسا على عقب تبحث عن 
>علاقة قوية وثابته لانها تريد الاستقرار ، فهي حنونة وعاطفية وصريحة تتمتع 
>المرأة الحوت بالذكاء والمراوغة ، متفهمة لآراء أصحابها 
> >الحوت العاشقة حارة المشاعر ، لطيفة ، جاذبيتها اخاذة ، رقيقة رومنطيقية ، 
>عميقة العواطف والاحاسيس، صمتها مليء بالمعاني والغموض، تدخل القلوب بسرعة 
>البرق قليلة الكلام كثيرة الصمت للعاشقة حوت شخصية يصعب سبر أغوارها والوصول 
>الى عالمها الجاخلي العميق ، لانها تمثل جمالا يتحدث عن نفسه بكل اللغات ، وهذا 
>الجمال قد يكون شكلا ، روحا ، قلبا ، فكرا ، عاطفة ، كل هذه الاشياء بالاضافة 
>الى اشيا اخرى لا يمكننا أن نحصل عليها أو نتجاوزها . ففيها عالم يضج 
>بالمعانييغمرك بشعور لا يمكن تفسيره، 
> >مع الحوت العاشقة ، في الحب لا يكفي ان تكون طيبا ، تحتاج هي الى الكثير، هي حقا شخصية غريبة في بين عالم متناقض يقوم على الحب والتسامح والمغفرة والالم والعذاب والتضحية 





..
شكرا :: 
ولو ان نص الكلام ده غلط..
بس موضوع لذيذ اوي..
تسلم ايدك..

----------


## حلا

المواصفات الموجودة في برجي كلها صحيحة، أول مرة تضبط مواصفات البرج مع شخصيتي.

لن أذكر طبعاً من أي برج أنا :;): 

شكراً، مشاركة جميلة ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم الفاضل:130:
موضوع جميل وشيق
شكرا لك ولو انى لااعتقد فى الابراج
رغم ان كل كلام الميزان صحيحة.........*
:128:

----------


## أنفـــــال

> > >المرأة السرطان 
> 
> > >المرأةفي برج السرطان تملك شخصية جذابة ومححبة، وقورة وظريفة في آن واحد ، 
> >دائمة الابتسامة، هي الام المسؤولة والطفلة المدللة ، حنونة ومزاجية عاطفية 
> >وقاسية لطيفة وحساسة، رقيقة ومستبدة ظالمة، سيدة موهوبة حريصة على عائلتها وعلى 
> >زوجها بصورة خاصة، ذكية تهوى تامين الرفاهية لمن تحب تشعر المرأة السرطان دائما 
> >بالنقص مما يدفعها للبحث باستمرار، تحب ان تعمل في ميادين غايتها افادة الاخرين 
> >قبل افادة نفسها، تعشق الاكتشاف وتهتم بآخر التطورات العلمية، قليلا ما تحب 
> >السهر والابتعاد عن عائلتها ، تجد السعادة في عيون أطفالها وزوجها ومنهم تستمد 
> ...



للرفع ...

----------


## ديدي

> :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _> >المرأة العذراء_ 
> 
> _> >المرأة العذراء تتمتع بحيوية بالغة وقوة عظيمة، وهي ذات سمعة حسنة ومحترمة جدا_ 
> _>، واقعية فعالة ونشيطة،وهي اجتماعية، في المنزل هي شخص آخر تمام، لا تطيق_ 
> ...


انا لا اؤمن بالابراج لكن احب قرائتها على انها نوع من تحليل الشخصية وبالتأكيد تحمل نسبة من الخطأ
شكرا على الموضوع وعلى الرفع.

----------


## عادل عمر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**تحياتى الطيبة للجميع**ومن باب ذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين**فأنصح نفسى وإياكم* *أن موضوع الفلك علم يأخذ به فى حدود الشريعة ولايأخذ فى ضرب الغيب والدجل* *ففى كتب الأثر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا ) وفى رواية ولو صدفوا ..**أو فيما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم**فحياتنا فيها ما هو أهم من هذا الكلام الذى يبعدنا عن واقع حياتنا دنيا ودين ..**فهذا ضرب من الدجل والشعوذة* *إن شئتم العودة إلى كتاب الله عز وجل فالأية 59  من سورة الأنعام أكبر دليل على هذا الكلام .**والله اعلى وأعلم**عودوا إلى ربكم وإستغفروه* *أشكركم* *أخوكم عادل عمر*

----------


## gamalsm

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حساسة..

موضوع لطيف حبيبة قلبي تسلم ايدك يارب..

أنا لي رأي و أتمنى إنه ميزعلش حد..الأبراج تدخل ضمن الكهانة اللي كلنا عارفين حرمانيتها و مدى قطع حكم الشرع فيها...

ليه بقى؟؟؟...
من تفكيري المتواضع في الموضوع..إنه احنا مش بنختار الساعة و لا اليوم اللي بنتولد فيه...و لا الموضوع خاضع لرغبتنا و حكمنا بأي وضع...يعني لو فرضنا على سبيل المثال حد اتولد قبل معاده يبقى هو بقى ضمن برج معين مع انه كان المفروض يبقى من ضمن برج تاني...وهكذا...

يبقى كوني أحدد شخصية بني آدم و أحكم عليها من خلال برجه أو ساعة ميلاده أو اسمه و كل الكلام ده من وجهة نظري نوع من السطحية و الإستخفاف بالعقول...

في حاجات البني آدم بيختارها برغبته الخاصة بناءً على تفكيره و خلفياته هو الشخصية.... و الطب النفسي بيعتبرها معيار لتحديد الشخصية زي مثلاً الألوان اللي بنحبها و الأشكال الهندسية اللي بنميلها و غيرها....دي مش بتدخل ضمن الكهانة لأنها من محض اختيار البني آدم نفسه....

يارب كلامي ميكونش زعل حد و أكيد كل واحد يحب انه يقرا معلومات اكتر عن نفسه^_^ و يستكشف نفسه...

تحياتي للجميع...

*

----------


## زيزى على

موضوع لذيذ ومسلى شكرا للمعلومات

----------

